# Photoshop your own meme/picture



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So the idea of this thread is to take a well known meme and make your own text to it!
You don't need photoshop in order to do it paint is good enough.

Okay here is the original.








Here is mine.









Obviously these are not serious just some harmless humour and fun!

Release your creativity for fun! Fellow TC'ers!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

.....................................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> View attachment 27148
> .....................................


If I could photoshop it, 
"Beethoven or Mozart?" 
"Rachmaninov." 
"Next!"


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Here you go. Never made a meme before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

.....................................


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

How come everyone else can post pictures without complying with the 25 character rule?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

brianvds said:


> View attachment 27609
> 
> 
> How come everyone else can post pictures without complying with the 25 character rule?


After you get 1000 posts you can apply to become a Talk Classical Super Platinum Elite member. Membership is $500 a year and you have the freedom to make posts as short as one should like.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

brianvds said:


> View attachment 27609
> 
> 
> How come everyone else can post pictures without complying with the 25 character rule?


Because of the white text.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Couchie said:


> After you get 1000 posts you can apply to become a Talk Classical Super Platinum Elite member. Membership is $500 a year and you have the freedom to make posts as short as one should like.


Ah, I see. Well, that's almost a month's salary for me - I think I'll forego elite status for the moment.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

brianvds said:


> Ah, I see. Well, that's almost a month's salary for me - I think I'll forego elite status for the moment.


Ok, but remember that in order to become a _Talk Classical Super Platinum Elite Ultra Diamond Preferred™_ member, you must first be a member of good standing in the _Talk Classical Super Platinum Elite_™ for at least 2 years. However, since I like you, call me at +1.800.398.4869 and for the one-time payment of only $199.99 I will waive the two year waiting period! Major credit cards accepted.


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

OK, first one. Will do something else later.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Ok, but remember that in order to become a _Talk Classical Super Platinum Elite Ultra Diamond Preferred™_ member, you must first be a member of good standing in the _Talk Classical Super Platinum Elite_™ for at least 2 years. However, since I like you, call me at +1.800.398.4869 and for the one-time payment of only $199.99 I will waive the two year waiting period! Major credit cards accepted.


Hey, I think we can do business! As it turns out, I used to be secretary to Dr. Abu Mohammed, former president of Nigeria, who died tragically with his whole family in a plane crash. He left a fortune of $500 million, which I am trying to get out of the country. Perhaps you can help, for a substantial commission?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Hey, I think we can do business! As it turns out, I used to be secretary to Dr. Abu Mohammed, former president of Nigeria, who died tragically with his whole family in a plane crash. He left a fortune of $500 million, which I am trying to get out of the country. Perhaps you can help, for a substantial commission?


Wow, I'm just about ready to hand you my bank account information! You're good at this!


----------

